# The whole world was astonished and followed the beast!



## Berean (Sep 23, 2009)

* The whole world was astonished and followed the beast!*

(William Dyer, "_Follow the Lamb_")

"These are the ones who follow the Lamb wherever He goes!" Revelation 14:4

"Many are called--but few are chosen" Matthew 20:19

The Lamb's followers may be known discerned from the beast's followers, by fewness of their number. Christ calls His flock, a little flock, "Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom!" Luke 12:32. Beloved, there are but a few who truly follow the Lamb. "The whole world was astonished and followed the beast!" Revelation 13:3

The Heathen follow Satan,
the Turks follow Mohammed,
the Jews follow Moses,
the Papists follow the Pope, and
the loose Protestants and carnal professors follow the world, the flesh and the devil!

Believers, though their nature is the sweetest--yet their number is the smallest.

In heaven are the best--but in hell are the most!

Oh, there are but few sincere Christians!

"Enter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction, and many enter through it. But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it." Matthew 7:13-14


----------

